# Why not Googs, Rodgers, Outlaw, EWilliams, Battie?



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I can remember last summer when we signed Googs and said, good pick up in terms of having some veteran presence in the locker room - smart player, knows the game well. I thought that was a good signing.

I don't even know off the top of my head what Rodney's, EWill's, Outlaw's or Battie's contract status is, but surely we could've done better than Veil - I'd prefere each of those Vets on the team over Veal. I honestly wouldn't be that upset if it was a one year deal that we gave him, but something about signing this guy for 4/5 years makes absolutely no sense to me. 

I'm sure this thread will get merged with the other - guess I just want the theories of others as to why we're doing this deal.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't understand the Veal move at all...for such a long time, it makes absolutely zero sense. Why? He's not the guy we are looking for anyway. He said one of the main reasons he signed with the Celtics is because of playing time, how does he figure that? I mean, if he can't start on the Nets ahead of Collins (who isn't even a PF) how does he expect to play 25 minutes a game with Blount, Raef, Perkins, and Jefferson?

Veal doesn't impress me at all...there may not be that many good FA's available, but are we that desperate?


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

HE Prollie will get playin time....perks an jefferson wont Be gettin that much mins in the beginnin of the season..Blunt an lafrentz are centers....I think scalbrine will be our startin PF to open the season


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Jefferson will be our starting power forward.

Scalabrine was signed to become our backup power forward.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Jefferson will be our starting power forward.
> 
> Scalabrine was signed to become our backup power forward.


Backup Cheerleader, because Perkins is a better Cheerleader than him, too.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> Jefferson will be our starting power forward.
> 
> Scalabrine was signed to become our backup power forward.


He was signed to be a motivator :rock:

Green 17 in two years :gbanana:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Googs, Rodgers, EWilliams, Battie? Are you serious? I can't believe these names keep coming up in here. 

Let's talk about Williams has done since he left:

1. Helped Cleveland land in the lottery after they got rid of so called "problem child" Ricky Davis.
_Great move by Ainge!_

2. Signed with Jersey where it took about two weeks for them to be fed up with him.

3. Went to Toronto where the so called locker room leader was a major distraction and did nothing but complain.

Impressive.

Scalabrine was signed to be something like at best the 10th or 11th guy man. It's not a bad move.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Googs, Rodgers, EWilliams, Battie? Are you serious? I can't believe these names keep coming up in here.
> 
> Let's talk about Williams has done since he left:
> 
> ...


And the Celtics got into the playoffs while trying to tank the season...one of the most dissapointed seasons ever.



> 2. Signed with Jersey where it took about two weeks for them to be fed up with him.


Too bad 90% of Nets fans want him back...as well as Celtics...don't know why you're complaining.



> 3. Went to Toronto where the so called locker room leader was a major distraction and did nothing but complain.


The so called locker room leader was not playing while being on a horrible team.



> Scalabrine was signed to be something like at best the 10th or 11th guy man. It's not a bad move.


I'd rather give 15 million to Eric to sit on the bench then a guy who'll bring nothing but cheerleading to the squad.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I would prefer any of those guys to Scalabrine.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

> I'd rather give 15 million to Eric to sit on the bench then a guy who'll bring nothing but cheerleading to the squad.


And in addition to cheerleading what at this point for his 15 million would Williams bring?



> Too bad 90% of Nets fans want him back...as well as Celtics...don't know why you're complaining.


90% of Nets fans and Celtics fans want Williams back? How do you know this? I'd bet 90% of those fans DON'T want williams back. Talk about over rated. If it was not for OBrien who was in love wil Williams the guy would have and should have lived on the bench.

And whose complaining. I am thrilled Williams is gone. As I was thrilled when we made the trade with Cleveland. In your opinion that turned into "one of the most dissapointed seasons ever???" I'd say that was one hell of a trade.



> The so called locker room leader was not playing while being on a horrible team.


Why? Because he is horrible. Suck it up Eric and be a professional. You are not nearly good enough to demand a trade.

Good riddance. Fortunately we have Danny Ainge.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

chillax causeway noones saying the cleveland trade for davis wasnt a great trade...it was...but i am included in those 90% that would rather have williams back than to bring in scalabrine...u say what else would williams bring???...what the hell is scalawhatever gonna bring???


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

you chillax #1AntoineWalkerFan. aqua does not seem too happy with the rusults of that trade. I am not jumping up and down over Brian Scalabrine but I also would not as far as to say let's bring Williams back instead. Say what you want but the guy is done. As he was about 2 years ago.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> And in addition to cheerleading what at this point for his 15 million would Williams bring?


Leadership, experience. Eric Williams, while at his worse was 20 times the player Veal will ever be.



> 90% of Nets fans and Celtics fans want Williams back? How do you know this? I'd bet 90% of those fans DON'T want williams back. Talk about over rated. If it was not for OBrien who was in love wil Williams the guy would have and should have lived on the bench.


Maybe you should go outside the Celtics forum and take a look at other ones. During the past season many Nets fans did want to get Eric back. There were a number of posts about him. If E didn't get his knee's totalled, he'd be a household name. Take a look at the guy's career.



> And whose complaining. I am thrilled Williams is gone. As I was thrilled when we made the trade with Cleveland. In your opinion that turned into "one of the most disappointed seasons ever???" I'd say that was one hell of a trade.


You're right, you're not complaining, you're being, once again, you're "hating on ex-Celtic players" self. Sorry my mistake on that.

And when did I say that the trade made the season a disappointing one? You're putting words in my mouth right there. The season was a very frustrating one as a fan. I'm sure you loved seeing Raef in street clothes, and Pierce trying to play one on one.



> Why? Because he is horrible. Suck it up Eric and be a professional. You are not nearly good enough to demand a trade.
> 
> Good riddance. Fortunately we have Danny Ainge.


He's horrible, yes, Veal is going to tear up the league this year with the Celtics. He'll eat Shaq alive, since Veal is a superstar.

And what's the love with Danny? Any relations? The last time I checked he isn't the one who made the Celtics...they existed before him and will after him. This makes me wonder that you didn't give Danny credit on the 11/12 run.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> aqua does not seem too happy with the rusults of that trade.


Please tell me where I've said that.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Causeway said:


> Googs, Rodgers, EWilliams, Battie? Are you serious? I can't believe these names keep coming up in here.
> 
> Let's talk about Williams has done since he left:
> 
> ...


Davis was absolutely a cancer in Cleveland, he thought that James should defer to _him_ as top dog. He was just as bad when he arrived in Boston. Cleveland was 9-20 when they unloaded him for a clear downgrade in talent, and proceeded to go 26-27 with Williams & Battie riding shotgun to James. Yeah, it was Williams that screwed up the season for Cleveland. Boston, on the other hand, was 14-15 when Davis arrived, and proceeded to go 22-31 the rest of the way. Thankfully, for Boston, their present coach was able to get Ricky Davis' head out of his colon. There's a reason he's been passed around more than Jiri Welsch, and it wasn't his talent. Every stop along the way coaches thought they could get through to him, but only Doc has. It turned out good for Boston, but the Cleveland disaster, if it's anyone's fault, is Davis', not E-Vill's.



Causeway said:


> 2. Signed with Jersey where it took about two weeks for them to be fed up with him.


More like they signed him to be trade bait in the first place. GMs do it all the time (like Ainge did with Googs last year).



Causeway said:


> 3. Went to Toronto where the so called locker room leader was a major distraction and did nothing but complain.


What are you blathering on about? Toronto was a controlled burn last year, as they tanked the season early thanks to Vince Carter. Rafer & Mo Peterson did more complaining than Williams, who only wanted out as any rational player would.



Causeway said:


> Scalabrine was signed to be something like at best the 10th or 11th guy man.


What the heck is a "guy man"? 

No baiting and no personal attacks.

- Premier

What personal attack? It was a valid question, Causeway claimed that Williams had caused Cleveland to collapse. The only reason I can think of for someone having that impression is that they didn't see _any_ Cavs games at all in 2003-04. As they were getting pimped heavily on the air, you would have had to not watched TNT basketball at all to avoid the Cavaliers. Hence my very valid question, no doubt he immediately whined about it. I'm sorry, but to most of us he comes off as someone that doesn't like basketball very much.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Please tell me where I've said that.



thats what i would like to know...ur puttin words in ppls mouth now causeway


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Leadership, experience. Eric Williams, while at his worse was 20 times the player Veal will ever be.


Actually they are pretty similar. Except for the fact that Veal is about 6 years younger and has knees.




aquaitious said:


> Maybe you should go outside the Celtics forum and take a look at other ones. During the past season many Nets fans did want to get Eric back. There were a number of posts about him. If E didn't get his knee's totalled, he'd be a household name. Take a look at the guy's career.


I saw plenty of his career in Boston. And for the record his knees ARE totaled. Injuries count. Before that he was average at best. Why don't you look at the numbers.





aquaitious said:


> You're right, you're not complaining, you're being, once again, you're "hating on ex-Celtic players" self. Sorry my mistake on that.


The lazy response I'd expect from you. Don't agree with an opinion? He's a hater! Good one. 



aquaitious said:


> And when did I say that the trade made the season a disappointing one? You're putting words in my mouth right there. The season was a very frustrating one as a fan. I'm sure you loved seeing Raef in street clothes, and Pierce trying to play one on one..



well to me saying that after the trade Evil: _"Helped Cleveland land in the lottery after they got rid of so called "problem child" Ricky Davis.
Great move by Ainge!" _ 

you replied: _"And the Celtics got into the playoffs while trying to tank the season...one of the most dissapointed seasons ever." _ 

seems like you were not happy with the results. I was looking futher than one season down the road.




aquaitious said:


> He's horrible, yes, Veal is going to tear up the league this year with the Celtics. He'll eat Shaq alive, since Veal is a superstar.


actually you are putting words in my mouth here. big time. just because I feel Evil is done and was crap even with knees does not mean anywhere I said Veal will tear it up. Show me where I did. #1Walkerfan funny how you did not comment on this as well either.



aquaitious said:


> And what's the love with Danny? Any relations? The last time I checked he isn't the one who made the Celtics...they existed before him and will after him. This makes me wonder that you didn't give Danny credit on the 11/12 run.


not sure at all what your point here if there is one. but yes I am a hige fan of what Ainge has done since he arrived. It's amazing. You only root for people who started the Celtics- is tat your point? Than why the love for Evil? Ainge saved the Celtics from years of crappy GM's and coaches. We are heading in the right direction. No need to llok back to Eric WIlliams and those days. 

Thanks.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Davis was absolutely a cancer in Cleveland, he thought that James should defer to _him_ as top dog. He was just as bad when he arrived in Boston. Cleveland was 9-20 when they unloaded him for a clear downgrade in talent, and proceeded to go 26-27 with Williams & Battie riding shotgun to James. Yeah, it was Williams that screwed up the season for Cleveland. Boston, on the other hand, was 14-15 when Davis arrived, and proceeded to go 22-31 the rest of the way. Thankfully, for Boston, their present coach was able to get Ricky Davis' head out of his colon. There's a reason he's been passed around more than Jiri Welsch, and it wasn't his talent. Every stop along the way coaches thought they could get through to him, but only Doc has. It turned out good for Boston, but the Cleveland disaster, if it's anyone's fault, is Davis', not E-Vill's.


Trades sometimes take some vision. Ainge had it. I give him credit for it. That's my right. I don't think it was just luck that Ricky turned out well here. 





ehmunro said:


> More like they signed him to be trade bait in the first place. GMs do it all the time (like Ainge did with Googs last year).


that is a possibility. 





ehmunro said:


> What are you blathering on about? Toronto was a controlled burn last year, as they tanked the season early thanks to Vince Carter. Rafer & Mo Peterson did more complaining than Williams, who only wanted out as any rational player would.


If he's the leader and calming force some people in here make him out to be he did not show it in Toronto. He added fuel to an already burning fire. Nice vet prescence. You want out? Talk to your agent etc. Bench warming vets should not demand trades. Again - my opinion.





ehmunro said:


> What the heck is a "guy man"?


sorry once again I forgot you were the typo police. Please take a few points off my essay.




ehmunro said:


> What personal attack? It was a valid question, Causeway claimed that Williams had caused Cleveland to collapse. The only reason I can think of for someone having that impression is that they didn't see _any_ Cavs games at all in 2003-04. As they were getting pimped heavily on the air, you would have had to not watched TNT basketball at all to avoid the Cavaliers. Hence my very valid question, no doubt he immediately whined about it. I'm sorry, but to most of us he comes off as someone that doesn't like basketball very much.


what are you talking about? the hostility from you is amazing. especially since I happen to be a Celtics fan. Just one that has different opinions of you at times. where did I say "that Williams had caused Cleveland to collapse"??? where? I said he "Helped Cleveland land in the lottery". That;s a fact not an opinion. But don't put words in my mouth. 

And I "whined about it. I'm sorry, but to most of us he comes off as someone that doesn't like basketball very much"??

I whined about nothing. The ONLY time I have PM'd a MOD was when they asked me to. Once. 

If you don't think I like hoops fine. Please don't speak for others.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

If for whatever reason a few posters want me out of here than fine. However you'll be losing a huge Celtics fan. Maybe one with opinions that don't jive exactly with yours. But still a huge Celtics fan. The hostility in here toawrds people with different opinions in surprising to me. And this is not the only Celtics board I go to. But it IS the most hostile.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> If for whatever reason a few posters want me out of here than fine. However you'll be losing a huge Celtics fan. Maybe one with opinions that don't jive exactly with yours. But still a huge Celtics fan. The hostility in here toawrds people with different opinions in surprising to me. And this is not the only Celtics board I go to. But it IS the most hostile.




dude noone wants u to leave...the point of a forum is to express ur opinion...if i dont agree with u ima tell u flat out...that doesnt mean i hate u and want u to leave...its all love in here


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

C'mon, ehmunro, I understand you having an argument and such but ripping a simple grammatical mistake to bash Causeway is petty and uncalled for. You continually bring up good points only to tarnish it with your superior attitude at times. I know I've been guilty of it before, too, but is it really needed in order to get your point across?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The best part of the joke was edited out, P-Dub. :biggrin:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Causeway said:


> Trades sometimes take some vision. Ainge had it. I give him credit for it. That's my right. I don't think it was just luck that Ricky turned out well here.
> 
> I said he (Eric Williams) "Helped Cleveland land in the lottery". That;s a fact not an opinion. But don't put words in my mouth.


You've essentially accused Williams of dragging the Cavs down when nothing was further from the truth. They were a .300 team when he arrived, and a .500 team while he was there. Boston, on the other hand, was a .500 team when Davis arrived, and a .400 team thereafter. And Davis' arrival marked the point where Pierce's game went in the toilet. Not surprising given the stories that I heard about Davis last year and his affect on Pierce. So, yes, Ricky Davis was absolutely a cancer. And, yes, the Celtics were lucky that Doc could get through to him, because Dave Cowens, Paul Silas, John Lucas, Jim O'Brien, and _Pat Riley_ couldn't. I don't care how much you hate the other guys on that list, Riley's a HoF coach, and Davis wore out his welcome there, too. There really is a reason that Davis has been passed around the NBA like a joint. I'm happy that Doc's getting through, I just hope that he can keep it up.




Causeway said:


> If you don't think I like hoops fine. Please don't speak for others.


Don't bait others.

- Premier


I'm a master-baiter. And what I said was absolutely true. :biggrin:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Don't be such a drama queen.


You are too much.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Actually they are pretty similar. Except for the fact that Veal is about 6 years younger and has knees.


How so? Eric is even a better post player than Veal is....without the knees and 1 eye. What has Veal ever done? Beside play with one of the best point guards ever?



> I saw plenty of his career in Boston. And for the record his knees ARE totaled. Injuries count. Before that he was average at best. Why don't you look at the numbers.


Eric was a great player when he was here. Even while he was injured he contributed in a huge way. He's the one who always fought for those lose balls, and the one who always jumped up to get the big rebound. Without him, we would have spent many more years in the lottery. Thanks to Veal and his big pay day deal (Thanks Jason), there'll be a lot more ping pong balls for the Celtics...I'm praying Al is able to play 35 (at least) minutes.




> The lazy response I'd expect from you. Don't agree with an opinion? He's a hater! Good one.


When was the last time you said something positive about a ex-Celtic? You're one of those fans who sees it only as a Celtic fan wants to see it. "All the players we have now are way supperior to the ones we had before...Danny is always right"




> well to me saying that after the trade Evil: _"Helped Cleveland land in the lottery after they got rid of so called "problem child" Ricky Davis.
> Great move by Ainge!" _
> 
> you replied: _"And the Celtics got into the playoffs while trying to tank the season...one of the most dissapointed seasons ever." _
> ...


I never said the trade was a bad one, it was a great trade. But you said that Cleveland went to the lottery because of Eric, while facts show that they played better after they got rid of Ricky...and we played worse.

Just to make sure: I AGREE WITH THE TRADE, AND I'D DO IT AGAIN.

If anyone has enjoyed that season though, there's gotta be something wrong with them.



> actually you are putting words in my mouth here. big time. just because I feel Evil is done and was crap even with knees does not mean anywhere I said Veal will tear it up. Show me where I did. #1Walkerfan funny how you did not comment on this as well either.


I was actually using sarcams, not putting words in your mouth... .



> not sure at all what your point here if there is one. but yes I am a hige fan of what Ainge has done since he arrived. It's amazing. You only root for people who started the Celtics- is tat your point? Than why the love for Evil? Ainge saved the Celtics from years of crappy GM's and coaches. We are heading in the right direction. No need to llok back to Eric WIlliams and those days.


Danny has done a great job, but you make him out to be the face of the Celtics. We have won championships without him, we will win them without him. He's done great here, but I won't go kissing his butt in every post.



> Thanks.


You're welcome. 

BTW, I don't want you to leave. I love the arguing...I'd rather see Lant leave though.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

How about something more viable.

Why not Darius Songalia? Tractor Traylor? My mom?

The EWill-Scalabrine debate is irrelivent because EWill isn't a PF (for the record, neither is my mom). Fact is that there are many better PFs that we could have brought in, instead of being stuck with Scalabrine.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> How about something more viable.
> 
> Why not Darius Songalia? Tractor Traylor? My mom?
> 
> The EWill-Scalabrine debate is irrelivent because EWill isn't a PF (for the record, neither is my mom). Fact is that there are many better PFs that we could have brought in, instead of being stuck with Scalabrine.



lol bout ur mom...anyway...im still praying its not true...kinda like how antoien wasnt going to be traded...or kinda like antoine wasnt gonna come back...or all those other lies that danny tells...rememebr he is a "snake" :biggrin:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

agoo101284 said:


> The EWill-Scalabrine debate is irrelivent because EWill isn't a PF (for the record, neither is my mom).


So? Neither is Scalabrine.


----------



## cos (May 15, 2005)

Maybe you guys are so immature with your ripping each other, but have any of you considered that Scalabrine can do pretty much what LaFrentz does (hit open threes and grab a few boards a game) while being younger and having a MUCH cheaper salary? 

Im not a big fan of Scalabrine but if he can bring what LaFrentz does at a cheaper cost (especially considering that his contract will be much easier to move in the future than LaFrentz's will ever be) Im all for it. 

Just a thought...

and I've seen numerous posts about lineups and the future of Jefferson, and I can't say this enough...he is going to be a PF, he is not the second coming of Amare. Let the guy develop at his own pace, this team is not being built to win a title in the next 2 years. Progress is progress and we'll win #17 will Al but take it easy in your assessments for the next year.


----------



## cos (May 15, 2005)

I forgot to mention one thing. Eric Williams was a good player for the celtics. Not sure who in this thread said it but he DID do the little things, bang down low, dive for loose balls, and went crashed the boards. Don't forget, he's the guy that managed to keep Pierce and Walker in check and was a good locker room guy.

If his knees are shot, so be it. But don't hate the guy just cause he's no longer a celtic, appreciate him for his effort night in an night out. Hate Forte or Kedrick Brown. Not Williams.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> When was the last time you said something positive about a ex-Celtic? You're one of those fans who sees it only as a Celtic fan wants to see it. "All the players we have now are way supperior to the ones we had before...Danny is always right"


Chauncey Billups: Big fan. Wish we never moved him. Crap move by a crap GM and coach. Obviously easy to say now but at the time I thought he should be given more time. Not that I new he'd be as solid as he is but it seemed too quick to give up.

Joe Johnson: Big fan. Wish we never moved him. Crap move by a crap GM and coach.

Darius Songaila: Fan of his as well.

Danny Fortson: Was a big fan of his toughness. We deperately could use his rebounding. It'd be great to have him back.

etc.

Also Danny has made mistakes. The Blount contract for one (although the word is that he was pressured from above to make that move but who knows). Also giving OBrien an extension was a bad move. However his pluses far outweigh his negatives.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Causeway said:


> Joe Johnson: Big fan. Wish we never moved him. Crap move by a crap GM and coach.


I know that the Pilsbury Draftboy likes to circulate this story, along with the one about how Red made the Joe Forte pick (despite the fact that O'Brien and Papile were screaming at Wallace for not choosing Arenas), but the Johnson trade was all the GM. O'Brien wanted Johnson, not Brown. Brown was Wallace's pet pick (he was turned on to KB by his old boss, Bob Whitsitt, who had offered Wallace Bonzi Wells and the Portland first round pick {Zach Randolph} for #11). When they talked with Phoenix about Rogers the Suns demanded Johnson _or_ Brown. Wallace wouldn't part with Brown. Frankly, they should have chosen RJ at 11 anyway, then it would have been Jefferson sent over to Phoenix and the Celtics would have had a number one in 2002, and might have drafted Boozer. Oh well. I still say we should pass the hat around to hire a hitman to take care of Wallace, just on general principle.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

> Oh well. I still say we should pass the hat around to hire a hitman to take care of Wallace, just on general principle.


ehmunro this may surprise you but I am 100% with you on this one.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The 2001 draft was seriously a franchise killer for Boston. It was an extremely deep pool, and Boston grabbed one of the five best at #10. But the GM screwed the pooch the rest of the way (Papile had given promises to both Parker and Arenas, thinking that only one of them would be available at 21). If they had simply taken Arenas over the execrable Forte they'd be close to contending, given the infusion of depth that they have elsewhere. If Wallace had taken Jefferson, as well, he'd probably be doing something other than playing The Sims- NBA Edition online during his workday.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Sorry, totally off topic, but whenever Chris Wallace is mentioned, I immediately think Biggie Smalls.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

cos said:


> Maybe you guys are so immature with your ripping each other, but have any of you considered that Scalabrine can do pretty much what LaFrentz does (hit open threes and grab a few boards a game) while being younger and having a MUCH cheaper salary?
> 
> Im not a big fan of Scalabrine but if he can bring what LaFrentz does at a cheaper cost (especially considering that his contract will be much easier to move in the future than LaFrentz's will ever be) Im all for it.



i agree...but why get someone who does the same exact thing as a player already on ur team???...its not like we r getting rid of raef and replacing him with scalabrine...i dont care how much cheaper scalabrine is than raef he still does not fit when we already have and are stuck with raef


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> I still say we should pass the hat around to hire a hitman to take care of Wallace, just on general principle.


Forget passing the hat, I might be willing to take this one on as a freebie! :rocket:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll still take Wallace as a scout...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> I'll still take Wallace as a scout...


Dude drafted (and scouted) Kedrick Brown.

KEDRICK BROWN. I'm surprised he isn't tarred and feathered.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Dude drafted (and scouted) Kedrick Brown.
> 
> KEDRICK BROWN. I'm surprised he isn't tarred and feathered.


I said Scount, not a GM. Ben Wallace, Bruce Bowen...Darius? JR BREMER?..


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> I said Scount, not a GM. Ben Wallace, Bruce Bowen...Darius? JR BREMER?..


You know, I was visiting a friend up in Michigan at the time of the draft in 2001. He was back visiting family on vacation from his job in the Pacific northwest. He was a copy editor for a small newspaper out there. When they announced the Brown selection I threw a beer at the TV, and my buddy told me to calm down. He said, "Don't worry about it, The Celtics are shipping Brown to the Blazers for Bonzi Wells and a number one. Watch, the Blazers are going to be grabbing Randolph for you guys." When the Portland selection was announced I jumped for joy, and waited for Stern to announce the Boston-Portland trade. When it hadn't come by the time of the third selection, and the Forte pick was announced I threw a bowl of Doritos at the TV. When I think about the fact that Boston could have walked out of 2001 with JJ, Wells, Randolph, and Arenas, I just want to take a claw hammer to the Pilsbury Draftboy's head.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I said Scount, not a GM. Ben Wallace, Bruce Bowen...Darius? JR BREMER?..


Did he not dump him as well?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Drafting Kedrick Brown was just ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous. Forte was almost as bad. I read that article in someone's sig and it was talking about how Pierce like dumped mustard and stuff on Forte's shirt all the time, and I couldn't help but laugh.

There was actually a post on ISH a month or two ago about him, and some thought he could still be an effective player in the NBA. :laugh:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I still get ticked when I think about that draft, it was an absolute disgrace!

3 Worst Moments in Celtics History

1. Death of Len Bias day after he is drafted 

2. Death of All-Star Reggie Lewis who collapses on court

3. The 2001 draft where we drafted a potential all-star and 2 stiffs in a deep draft and soon traded away the potential all-star leaving 2 stiffs who are already out of the league in 2005.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I just don't get it...at all...there's no way Brown and Forte looked like studs coming out of college, because if they would've had the tools, they'd still be in the NBA. And yet, somehow, Wallace manages to get them both.

Uggh...


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Was someone just bragging about JR Bremer again? Have we forgotten that he sucks?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> Was someone just bragging about JR Bremer again? Have we forgotten that he sucks?


He ended on a high note here. He wasn't much about skills/talent, but he surely knew to play...he just had "it."


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

You forgot the "sh".


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> You forgot the "sh".



:clown: 
I'm pretty sure it was left out on purpose. For a undrafted rookie, he did very well. He was better than West.  :clown:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I want no part of Biggie. If he comes back as anything more than the janitor or towel boy, I'll be choked.

In related news, I have now decided to refer to Chris Wallace as "Biggie Smalls", and although it's quite the insult to the late rapper, I cannot think the name "Chris Wallace" without immediately thinking about the Notorious BIG. 

I'm not even a rap fan, either. Weird.


----------

